# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  Χάμστερ και αρουραίοι

## margie

Χαρίζονται δύο χάμστερ και δύο αρουραίοι που φιλοξενούνται στην ΑΝΙΜΑ. Για λεπτομέρειες στείλει μήνυμα για να σας δώσω ένα τηλέφωνο να συννενοηθείτε.

----------


## Niva2gr

Θα ήθελα ένα αρούρι παρακαλώ!   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ξερεις μηπως φυλο?

ποιο ειναι το παρελθον τους?τα παρατησαν τα καϊμενα?

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα υπέροχα αρούρια τα παρέλαβα, μαζί με το πολύ καλό κλουβί τους!

Μένουν ακόμα δύο πολύ όμορφα χάμστερ νανάκια!

----------


## margie

Να σου ζήσουν τα αρούρια σου, Μαρία!
Πολύ όμορφα και τα χαμστεράκια, έτσι;
Ελάτε, παιδιά, να τους βρούμε σπίτι!

----------


## margie

Να προσθέσω ότι και τα χάμστερ δίνονται με το κλουβάκι τους και τα αξεσουάρ τους!

----------


## george21

> Να προσθέσω ότι και τα χάμστερ δίνονται με το κλουβάκι τους και τα αξεσουάρ τους!


Τα χάμστερ έχουν δωθεί?? Θα με ενδιέφεραν πάρα πολύ αν έψαχναν ακόμα για σπιτάκι!!!

----------


## Camdenita

Ενδιαφέρομαι για τα χαμστεράκια! 
Αν δεν τους έχετε βρει ακόμη σπίτι ενημερώστε με παρακαλώ!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ένα χαμστεράκι έχει μείνει .Ορίστε και οι φωτό που μου έστειλε η margie να βάλω.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## george21

> Ένα χαμστεράκι έχει μείνει .Ορίστε και οι φωτό που μου έστειλε η margie να βάλω.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Θα περάσω να το πάρω μέσα στην βδομάδα αυτό το ασπρούλη! Είχα κανονίσει να το πάρω πριν τις εκλογές , αλλά δεν έβρισκα μέσο να το πάρω από καλλιθέα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

!!!μαρτζη εκανες τον κωσταντινο να ερθει σε "επαφη" με χαμστερ...!
το επομενο βημα ειναι να μπει στα θεματα των τρωκτικομαμαδομπαμπαδων του φορουμ και το ποιο μετα να δουμε αγγελια που να ζηταει τρωκτικοοοο!!!
(μαρια μη με μαλωσεις...εγω για το καλο του κωσταντινου βγηκα οφ...)

----------


## Niva2gr

Οκ Άγγελε, όμως να μην ξαναγίνει, οκ;   ::

----------


## margie

Οντως, έχει φοβία! Τώρα το θυμήθηκα! Μαρία, στείλ' του φώτο τα αρούρια να ανέβει level!

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα αρούρια ξαναχαρίζονται άμεσα...   :sad:

----------

